# We are fast approaching a time when it will become difficult or impossible to buy silver and gold coins.



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

According to Andy Schectman from Miles Franklin they've sold more silver in the first three months of this year than in any full year from 2015 to 2019. 

The Wall Street Silver group on Reddit has been organizing a silver squeeze. Their goal is to break SLV and the COMEX. They have a lot of useful information on their website.









r/Wallstreetsilver


r/Wallstreetsilver: We are a community that loves Silver, Period.




www.reddit.com





John Adams, from adamseconomics.com, revealed the problems at the Perth Mint. The Perth Mint was offering free storage of purchased metal but didn't have the metal when people wanted delivery. It sounds like people all over the world are demanding physical delivery of their stored metal. In many cases they're taking money instead and buying metal from someplace else.

We're seeing unprecedented physical demand at a time of growing industrial demand. It's only a matter of time before big industrial users like Apple decide to stock up on silver before the price explodes. We could see SLV insiders getting their silver out while they still can. We could see China finish off SLV by buying billions of dollars worth of silver while it's still so cheap. Before all that I expect to see bullion dealers with no product to sell. Or when they do get it they sell out within hours. Or minutes.

Wall Street silver has been organizing a silver raid for May 1st. Bullion dealers expect it to be like in February where they sold out of everything that they had. We'll see.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Its def going up again past 2 days


----------

